# Adolescent Boys



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I posted a thread a few weeks ago about how one of my boys has hit puberty and has completely lost his recall. We're struggling with everything though (with both boys - they're 13 and 15 months). I know its _that_ age. Their noses are on high alert (whether they're glued to the ground or sniffing the air) and they're focused on anything and everything EXCEPT what I want them to be focused on. It's like they're constantly above threshold and refuse treats/toys. Today in obedience class I was able to eventually get some focus out of Oliver with some liverwurst. Then, about 5 minutes later, I lost him again and he's spitting it out on the floor :doh:. I try the "grab your butt" game and to engage him with play, but have limited success - I lose him once he catches sight of another dog. He doesn't even care about other people when we're in class. We do polite greetings and he ignores the friendly stranger and just wants to get to the other dogs. (and he LOVES people). I know that going back to basics and really drilling those in will help and we do that, but it is so hard to reward good behavior when I have nothing to reward with. How do we do recall practice if the dogs won't take treats? How do I reward the loose leash walking if when I tell them good boy and give them a treat they spit it out? Does anyone have any positive training suggestions? We're doing a lot of IYC training and starting crate games so hopefully that will help. I really want to train purely positive, but if my dogs don't take anything positive then I don't know what to do? Any suggestions, words of wisdom, success stories?

Please and thanks!

P.S. Oh and this is just a phase right? I've never had intact males before - are they ALWAYS like this or does it calm down?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"It's like they're constantly above threshold and refuse treats/toys."

I am guessing you nailed it with this comment. "above threshold"

I know in the past sometimes once I believe my dog knows something I may slack off on my consistency and let little things slide. With young adults this is always a recipe for them to slack off also. So I think it is a little of you not being as consistent and a lot of young adult hormones building on excitement and sometimes a little anxiety to take them over threshold.

Don't be discouraged. During this time you may take 3 steps forward in training and then 5 steps backwards. 

When a dog is over threshold they cannot think correctly so they can not respond or learn in that situation. You have to both go back and ask for simpler cues at first but also put a lot of distance between the dogs and what is exciting. _It is a rebuilding phase. _

Also remember just because you think a toy or a treat is reinforcing your dog may not think so. So another step in the process is re-evaluating what is low value - reinforcement for training with no distractions and what is high value -reinforcement for training with distractions again having enough distance so the pup can actually function.

The next step after you work through this is to build up that you are the cookie or the toy. You need to transfer, build associations that you are even more reinforcing than that cookie or toy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get to class about 30 minutes early - or more. Give your dog time to acclimate and settle in before you ask him to work. 

Do not visit with the other dogs before or after class until your dog learns control.

And keep space between you and the other dogs during class.

Not sure how to do this without using corrections, but do not allow sniffing while you and the dog are working. The dog needs to know it is not allowed.


You didn't ask for this, but the easy route:

The type of corrections I use for sniffing while heeling are a pop correction and verbal "leave it" immediately followed by praise-party when the dog checks back in. The type of corrections I use for sniffing while staying is a nose-squeeze (check this out on your own face and nose as far as what is painful pressure and what's not - this should not be painful). The most important thing as far as keeping a competition dog intact is they must not develop any sniffing habits. Because it will cause a lot of headaches down the road. If this can't be corrected, then it would be better to neuter.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you both for your advice and input! I think I am expecting too much from them. I guess I'm not exactly sure what my expectations should be for them right now. I think I need to sit down and come up with a plan/course of action. At home I'm going to work on really solidifying all basic commands on verbal cues. I've realized I keep using subconscious body signals when giving commands. For instance, I've noticed that when I ask for a sit and they don't sit immediately I almost always clear my throat and then they sit. I need to make sure they understand "sit" means sit immediately, not me clearing my throat. I also think I need to start finding places that are less distracting than the current areas we go. Outside my apartment is a large grassy area surrounded by woods. Its basically a squirrel and rabbit haven. Its nearly impossible to get them focused with all the furry creatures running around. Maybe finding an empty soccer field or parking lot would be better. I'm definitely going to start taking them to class early. Our instructor even recommended going to the outdoor area and throwing a ball for a few minutes before class to get some of their energy out. 

I have a question about the sniffing. Is it okay to let them sniff when we're just out for our leisurely walks? Or should I try to avoid it there too? They get so into smelling sometimes, they freeze and basically anchor themselves to that spot. Bernie starts to drool sometimes and will lick the ground. If they do this should I get them away or is it okay to let this happen?

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes.  

Our breed is a hunting breed - and I love watching them on a trail + their noses can be downright convenient in certain situations. I was just telling my coworker here about the time I was hiking with Jacks and dropped my car keys. Jacks helped me find them using his nose. 

Dogs should know the difference in situations.... and that is all taught to them.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> Yes.
> 
> Our breed is a hunting breed - and I love watching them on a trail + their noses can be downright convenient in certain situations. I was just telling my coworker here about the time I was hiking with Jacks and dropped my car keys. Jacks helped me find them using his nose.
> 
> Dogs should know the difference in situations.... and that is all taught to them.


Thank you


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> During this time you may take 3 steps forward in training and then 5 steps backwards.
> 
> _It is a rebuilding phase. _


Thank you for this comment -- what a great insight. Harry is also 13 months and training has become a challenge. There have been many days lately I feel like we've only taken the backward steps. I've never thought of it as a *rebuilding phase* but that is a great way to look at it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> I have a question about the sniffing. Is it okay to let them sniff when we're just out for our leisurely walks? Or should I try to avoid it there too? They get so into smelling sometimes, they freeze and basically anchor themselves to that spot. Bernie starts to drool sometimes and will lick the ground. If they do this should I get them away or is it okay to let this happen?
> 
> Thanks!


It depends for us. If he is on leash for exercise I don't let Wyatt sniff and play around. If we are off leash that means he can go at his own pace and sniff around and explore. He knows the difference.


----------

